# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Una plaga de algas obliga a reducir potencia a la nuclear de Ascó

## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/diario/
Una plaga de algas obliga a reducir potencia a la nuclear de Ascó
Los macrófitos atascan las bombas de agua del Ebro, que refrigera la planta

FERRAN BALSELLS - Tarragona - 24/08/2010
El descontrol sobre la creciente presencia de macrófitos, especie vegetal que recubre el Ebro cada verano hasta el punto de que los técnicos de la Generalitat la consideran la plaga más grave que sufre el río, ha vuelto a atascar este año la producción eléctrica de la central nuclear de Ascó II (Tarragona). La planta se vio obligada a reducir la potencia a casi la mitad de su capacidad (hasta el 55%) el pasado domingo, cuando una densa masa de esta especie acuática colapsó dos de las cuatro bombas de captación de agua del Ebro que la nuclear emplea para refrigerar los sistemas. "Fue una manta de plantas inesperada que nos obligó a reducir la potencia por precaución. No podíamos captar suficiente agua", explicó ayer un portavoz de ANAV, el consorcio propiedad de Endesa e Iberdrola que gestiona la central. El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) ha calificado el incidente de riesgo cero.
Operarios de la nuclear retiraron las plantas de la zona aunque su presencia supone una amenaza continua. La planta volvió a alcanzar la plena potencia en la madrugada de ayer. "El fenómeno está generando serios problemas en el tramo final del Ebro, especialmente en la nuclear de Ascó", detalló un portavoz de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE).

El problema no es nuevo, aunque sí creciente. Esta especie de planta acuática amplía su presencia año tras año por las altas temperaturas y el escaso caudal del Ebro, cuyas corrientes ya son incapaces de arrastrar los sedimentos y minerales que antaño frenaban los vegetales.

En 2002 los macrófitos ya forzaron el paro de los reactores en tres ocasiones. ANAV introdujo modificaciones en las rejas que protegen las bombas de captación de agua para acelerar su limpieza. Pero la mayor presencia de esta especie amaga con volver a atascar la actividad. "Es un problema serio: una nuclear como Ascó, que alberga dos reactores, no puede permitirse perder capacidad de refrigeración", sostiene el catedrático de Ecología de la Universidad de Barcelona, Joan Armengol. La nuclear analizará la incidencia para determinar si son necesarias nuevas medidas que atajen la plaga.

El departamento de investigación de ecología acuática de la Generalitat calcula que los macrófitos recubrieron más del 50% de la superficie fluvial el año pasado, y estiman que ese porcentaje será mayor al finalizar agosto. Endesa, responsable a su vez de los embalses de la zona, provoca crecidas artificiales, como hace 15 días, para depurar el fondo fluvial. Resulta insuficiente: las plantas se recuperan en menos de dos semanas.

----------

